# Ammo stash



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

How many rounds of ammo per caliber/gun do you stash for zombie day? 

Do you have a minimum for each caliber or gun? Like when you reach xxxxxx number you won't shoot till you get more? 

My wife says I am crazy but now I am curious to compare.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Not zombies any more. Its for when the bison stampede out of Yellowstone.
Zombies are so last year.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Not enough....op sec!


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

It'll be a cold day in hell before I ever shop again at gallenson's, discount guns & ammo, cheaper than dirt, and a few others. I'd like to see them all close shop.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We just need Gunnies to expand and open a few more stores! Best store in Utah IMO.


-DallanC


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I keep a reserve stash for a few calibers, but not all. I picked one rifle caliber, one pistol caliber, and 12 gauge as my SHTF offerings. Those three are the only ones that currently exceed 1,000 rounds each.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The only one I have over 1,000 is 22lr as I like to take friends shooting those and is the easiest for non shooters to shoot the first time. I keep about 300 of 223 and about the same for 9mm. I own about 4 other cartridges, but I only keep a handful of those on hand as I am regularly tweaking for load development. I am guessing that your hoard is significantly larger than these??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I refuse to answer on the off chance my wife ever reads this 


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I refuse to answer on the off chance my wife ever reads this
> 
> -DallanC


I think you may have to worry more about the NSA, that is why my official answer is NONE!:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I use to keep 1000 rounds of 5mm Remington Magnums with pure silver bullets around for wolf control. 

Then when all the Wyoming wolves moved to Utah I sold them to a guy in Croydon.

.


----------

